# almost end of winter



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's allways sad to see the end of winter because it doesn't snow enough in my area and I enjoy plowing. But how did everyone do this winter? Make your goals? Any changes for next season?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have not had a plowable event in 2 years. I did put the plow away last week end.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*2012-2013 winter*

its been a good winter here, started off in mid novemeber thats was the first time i had an event in novemeber since 2008, two storms right after x-mas was aliitle tough, we all kno about the lack of sleep lol. January was good but not a slammer, by no means. February was crazy busy with ice control, 9 days in a row with small events, then we had one plowable storm 6.1 in , then more ice control events to round out the month. The last snow was a nic suprise my largest storm of the season 7in, i started really early just because i just wanted to hav some fun. All of us sno fighters are the hero's of snow Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great year. I can only think of 2 storms that were tough. The last one we had dumped 16-20 inches of cement on us, and the other was Nemo, which wasn't bad because it was powder, there was just so damn much of it.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The next month is forecasted to be colder than normal in the Northeast, so our winter may not be over. I'm always kind of happy when it's over but constantly wish for one more storm. It's finally alot less painlful at the apartment complexes because they finally remembered how to park before the snow. I do love plowing, and always say I'm gonna take lots of pictures and never end up doing it. It's the last winter for the '99 Chevy as a primary truck, so its a little sad.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

thelettuceman;1619879 said:


> I have not had a plowable event in 2 years. I did put the plow away last week end.


ouch that hurts
this year and last were not as good as the previous 5, the last month was ok, season goes to 4/1.anything happens the next 3 weeks will be a blessing.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Only 5times here so far. Same as last year. 4years ago I was sick of snow. Every other day were going. So the last two years have yet to equal what four years ago was for snow totals and plow able events. So it was ok, but could be better.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hit a new record this year, do to landing some big accounts... Hoping to get them back next year... One of them deals were it gets bid out every year.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We had a decent year but it's time for it to go and it's time to make some steady money. Tired of waiting on something to happen.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bossman 92;1620428 said:


> We had a decent year but it's time for it to go and it's time to make some steady money. Tired of waiting on something to happen.


Thats what I did too. Sucks to work for someone else but at least its a for sure pay check.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wasent bad.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Decent year, next year we will have more equipment to speed things up and allow us to bid more properties. I can't wait for it to go away at this point so we can get a jump on Spring work.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

It's been an above-average winter for me, but it doesn't go down in the record books. The best part is that it's not over! 2"-5" expected tonight. I'll be up and moving by 3AM at the latest depending on what it's doing. This might be our last event for the year, but who knows. I'm just happy I actually have some decent work to bill out for March. I don't think I've plowed anything in March for about 3 or 4 years, and so far this month I've got a few billable plows in and a bunch of salting!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Had a top 5 snowiest year ever here in SW Ct.Could have done without the 38" storm though!Still having nightmares,PTSD.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah we are suppose to get 2-4 inches tomorrow so maybe we will have some more billable march work also. This crappy wheather is putting a later start on our spring work thats for sure. But hopefully we can make some money tomorrow.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sucked big time in cny. Hardly any good snows.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

It not over for us in Maine yet......


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lucky. I would love to have a crippling storm.... power outage the whole nine. Got a 10k generator just waiting to be used.......


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

It's not over in NE PA. We had 1-3 inches on Saturday, and are expecting 2-6 today and tonight. There also has been some rumblings of a noreaster on Sunday or Monday of next week.. Last year I had one account that was only serviced once. This year its been serviced eight times.So this year has been pretty good. Now if I can only get paid.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

6-16" tonight and tomorrow in the Albany, NY area. Seems like a big spread...I guess winter is far from over


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm ready for spring. So burned out on snow. I feel bad for you guys who didn't have much of a winter. Wish I could give you some of ours.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm actually a bit satisfied this year. even tho i went all winter in 4x2 (2x4?) i did not have as many break downs as i did last year. and was nice having a shop to workin from the guy i sub for. hopefully i wont be able to sub next year.

but as far as money goes, up to 14 grand. thats twice what my goal was. so i would have to say it was good. i was scared as winter was comming late. but once it came here, it was 2 inches every day or two. just enough to plow. no big storms.

overall im very happy with it and have some money to advertise with.

i even have my plow in reliable order now.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not over in NW Pa either. 1-3 tomorrow and 2-4 wed can't wait for this to be over. Excavating season is upon us.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nothing until late January to mid February and that was almost everyday.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

This storm isn't panning out to be what they said, did some scraping, some salting and its nap time. With below normal temps expected for the next couple weeks and a parade of storms in the North Pacific, likely not our last snow event.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

sk187;1623519 said:


> Nothing until late January to mid February and that was almost everyday.


Yup.... started pretty slow.... and then BANG.....turned into a good year of plowing. But I am ready for it to be done now.....time to get back to digging.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We got a slushy 2 inches yesterday. I went out and cleared two zero tolerance private roads. Took me less then a hour to go do it and come back and I'll be billing over $200.

This year I actually made good money plowing.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope last night was the last plow for the year, Ready for spring


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

snow is comming down now here. if it keeps up i might be able to plow my whole route tomorow. heres hoping. caint cut grass yet so i wanna plow


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

We had a 2nd round from 11am-1pm...1-2" per hour at times, got some extra pushing in, going out in a couple hours for final salt/cleanup.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

we are getting some last minute snow. thats good.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

For those in the Tug Hill plateau area (Upstate NY - east of Lake Ontario) some towns are getting feet of snow. Western part of NY-PA are also getting some lake effect snow. Where I live in the Catskills, we received ~5" of wet snow Tues. and some snow showers everyday this week - mixed with warm Sun.

If it comes through ... here is a recent picture from someone in that area ==> 
https://www.facebook.com/newzjunky


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's snowed here the past 2-3 days. Just enough to go plow. Probably have to go again tonight. I'm sick of winter and ready for the dirt season to start.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

winter makes money. i need to get more clients for summer.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Pretty good season for me. Definitely getting at least 1 more truck for next season and maybe a skid. And shovelers! I HATE shoveling! Haha! I also want to score some more big commercial accounts. Right now I do 76 driveways, 2 parking lots and a private road with 2 trucks. When there's a breakdown, it really screws things up. Live and learn. I'm ready to make some steady real money with landscape work.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

We had below average Dec & Jan, and then a huge month in February and a very good month so far for March. March came in like a lamb and going out like a LION!
Bring on spring!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I shoveled the other day. for about an hour. then my security system wigged out and would not let me start my truck......


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I went too work yesterday drove out of the storm, it snows bad where I live and doesn't snow where I plow,

I get to work just too sit in my car and wait for it too come, I wasn't feeling good to begin with and sitting didn't help,

The phone rang this morning and I just wasn't feeling it,

Thank you NyQuil , oh next year screw that my quad pushes more snow than my loader I'm done waiting for snow to come,

I'm getting a sled snow was meant to be played in,

Seeing I'm done I foresee a record snowfall lmao


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

This past month has been better than the entire winter. looking at our second storm in a week coming sunday night. I really dont care, let it snow, fast money.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea 20 miles north of me has 50" snowstorm and it's really no big deal to them,

These are the days I really miss my sled, breaking powder is my kind of fun but more often than not your riding 4' rock hard moguls and that's bad for both body and sled,

The snirt ride is gonna be tough as hell this year too boot


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I spoke to soon on this thread where getting 3-5 inches on monday. More money i guess but it's totally screwing me with my spring work making us sitting ducks going into april.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just told my wife if we do get a late snow storm it will put our spring start date off for cleanups = not good! The little bit of $ made isn't worth a later spring to me.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

scott3430;1626391 said:


> I just told my wife if we do get a late snow storm it will put our spring start date off for cleanups = not good! The little bit of $ made isn't worth a later spring to me.


Yes exactly, it's nice for the nice quick money from snow. But 1 day of snow work equals maybe a week off of spring work till it all melts. And we are gonna be a month behind on landscape work allready. It's gonna be a tough and 14hr days all spring and summer to make up.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yep. If we get a 6" storm I'll make some $ from my commercial lots, but then I would bet my driveway customers would tell me not to bother plowing them anyways - becuase of being so late in the season.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm already 2 weeks delayed on spring clean-ups. Now this little 3"er is going to set me back another week! Not what I needed right now.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

April is our second snowiest month. Just pushed 2" with a little more still coming. We are still only 75% of "average" so... COME ON SNOW ! :bluebounc


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Winter is over? It doesn't look like it is for us. Forecasts are all over the place but I've seen as little as 2"-4" and as much as 16"-20". I just bought a ton and a half of salt!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

where do yall live that ur getting all this snow? michigan is starting to grow grass

i just sowed some seed a few min ago


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

81 deg. today! Had to run the a/c on in the truck.Just emailed and mailed out Marches invoices.8 month break.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1630881 said:


> where do yall live that ur getting all this snow? michigan is starting to grow grass
> 
> i just sowed some seed a few min ago


Unless you're looking on the mobile version of this site, where I'm at is pretty obvious. It's right up there where yours says "kalamazoo."


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I too am on the mobile site & can't tell where anyone's located.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Snow Commandor;1630973 said:


> Yeah, I too am on the mobile site & can't tell where anyone's located.


your location is 07666 it says


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1631042 said:


> your location is 07666 it says


I think he knows where his location is. I'd figure he was talking about everyone else.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark13;1631063 said:


> I think he knows where his location is. I'd figure he was talking about everyone else.


:laughing: Bird's back


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1631179 said:


> :laughing: Bird's back


I was gone?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1631042 said:


> your location is 07666 it says


:laughing:..:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I cant believe so many of you guys out east are still getting blasts of winter, well there has been alot less complaining of lack of snow this year. I've forgoten about winter untill kids go back to school after summer holidays.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

We had temps in the low 70's last weekend, Monday-Tuesday had snow, single digit temps, warmed up to 50 today and more snow in the forecast. Making clean ups kind of a "B" to do.


----------

